# Trainer Card Score



## Mustardear (Aug 6, 2010)

How exactly is Trainer Card Score calculated? This question's been bugging me for a while now.

I was thinking it had something to do with the number of eggs hatched, the number of pokemon caught/defeated etc., which are the categories on the computer thing at the Pokemon League in HG/SS but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

If you mean the stars, you get one star for doing each of five things:

DPPt:
-Beat the E4
-Get a Platinum flag underground
-Beat a Master Rank contest
-Complete the National Pokedex
-Get a 100 win streak at the Battle Tower

HGSS:
-Beat the E4
-Get all 5 Shiny Leaves for one Pokemon
-Get to the Friendship Room in Pokethlon
-Complete the National Pokedex
-Get a 100 win streak in the Battle Tower


----------



## Mustardear (Aug 6, 2010)

No, I mean the Score. It's a number about two thirds of the way down on the front side. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## @lex (Aug 13, 2010)

According to Bulbapedia, points are added to the score as such:

Berry is picked  +1  
Battled against a wild Pokémon  +2  
Battled against a Pokémon Trainer  +3  
Egg is hatched  +7  
Pokémon is traded  +10  
Pokémon is evolved  +20  
Flag is obtained in the Underground  +34


----------



## Mustardear (Aug 14, 2010)

Time to get me some flags! Thanks!


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 14, 2010)

@lex said:


> According to Bulbapedia, points are added to the score as such:
> 
> Berry is picked  +1
> Battled against a wild Pokémon  +2
> ...


Is it very different in HGSS?


----------



## Latimew (Aug 15, 2010)

I think the score is sort of pointless. Does anyone know it's purpose, aside from just being there?


----------



## Mustardear (Aug 15, 2010)

As far as I'm aware, it serves no purpose whatsoever (apart from maybe comparing with friends or something).


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 15, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Is it very different in HGSS?


I assume it would be the same, except for berries and the underground, as berry trees(not grown in berry pots) and the underground do not exist.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 15, 2010)

Berries are probably substituted for Apricorns, and Underground for Pokeathlon.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 18, 2010)

maybe not the Pokeathlon, but the Shiny leaf laurels. Of course, there's a maximum amount of those you could have (assuming you would lose points or releasing a pokemon with a laurel)


----------

